# *Cancelled* Project Sweat



## KingVamp (Jun 30, 2013)

Update *Cancelled without reason given*​
​



> Project sweat is a 2D ARPG to be released on Windows, Mac & Linux. The game aims to perfectly blend an addictive, challenging & fast pace combat system in a seamless multi-layered environment, with every single piece of content in the game being highly detailed sprites. We're giving you 3 truly unique characters to play with in this beautiful world, and when we say unique, we mean it; each character will have its own play style, reminiscent of different game titles and genres.



If the £45,000 stretch goal is met, then the game will be on ps3/4,Wii U and PS Vita.

Source


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think if they wanted to spur up interest they should have put something in the preview besides hitting rocks with a sword


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2013)

If it appeared I would probably consider playing it (I have always wanted a proper fighting engine in non fighting games). Also, though it may be one of the few cases where it is technically correct, anybody that uses the phrase "multilayered" is not off to a good start in my book.

To that end I can not say I would chip in should I be inclined to do such things.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 30, 2013)

> Project sweat is a 2D ARPG to be released on Windows, Mac & Linux. The game aims to perfectly blend an addictive, challenging & fast pace combat system in a seamless multi-layered environment, with every single piece of content in the game being highly detailed sprites. We're giving you 3 truly unique characters to play with in this beautiful world, and when we say unique, we mean it; each character will have its own play style, reminiscent of different game titles and genres.


 
This description is just drowning in meaningless buzzwords.

Also, their Kickstarter page is littered with grammatical errors.



			
				Direct Quote said:
			
		

> Should the funding be successful, We can't foresee any problems for the games release. aside from the usual game dev risks, the only one that comes to mind is not receiving enough exposure or attention, but we also think this is something most indie game devs face, and that the best way to deal with it, is to make a truly amazing game that excels in all aspects.


 
You're begging for money and this is the best you have? Games take a massive amount of effort, and if you can't even take time to spell-check your proposal, that's a bad, bad sign.

1/10, would not Kickstart


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2013)

> _"Well, we quit our jobs to dedicate all our time & attention to this project, but we can't continue without your support!"_
> 
> _~1:46_


 
Well, you are idiots on a fool's errand. Your game in its current state looks _homebrew-quality_, it does show that it's been made by two people and quitting your jobs was a little optimistic. Why would you do that when you have no financial backing, do you have no hindsight? I mean, good luck but _come on_, you need more perspective lads.

Now, of course I bid them good luck on their quest, although they would be better off if they kept their jobs.


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 30, 2013)

just the support budding indie devs need ....


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure English is not these guys first language.
They capitalize random nouns and it feels like they wrote it in one language then tried to translate it into English.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol ok, I might throw 1$ at it at best.


----------



## ilman (Jun 30, 2013)

What kind of name is 'Project Sweat'? It's like they want me to be disgusted by it.
Otherwise, meh, doesn't look too good.


----------



## DaggerV (Jun 30, 2013)

They're fucked. 







Bad game.


----------



## bowser (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe they meant to call it Project Sweet and just misspelled it like the rest of their words? A case of lost in translation?


----------



## lismati (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd prefer to back the Death Star building project than to back this.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 30, 2013)

I feel bad for them. They're obviously passionate about wanting to make a game (I mean, *they quit their jobs*), but their proposal just doesn't cut it. At best, they should beg for their jobs back, and create this game in their spare time for the mobile market or something. Either that, or think of a much better idea.

Also, sheesh, if you're going to market to an English speaking audience, make sure you aren't making oodles of spelling errors.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 30, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> I think if they wanted to spur up interest they should have put something in the preview besides hitting rocks with a sword


Yeah...this, exactly.


Puppy_Washer: I don't want to rain on your parade, but...do we even know what jobs they had? They could be a basic programmer and a waiter in a fastfood restaurant for all we know. They certainly don't do anything in publicity, as their project really doesn't sound like much. So it's going to be "ninja gaiden & street fighter & <some other games> & many more" being the influence? Hmm...I don't think I want to know the result, as simplicity (elegance) gets kind of lost if you mash elements of different games together.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 30, 2013)

Dear lord that video was horrible.

I mean, the game itself doesn't look that bad in its early stages, but dear lord are they bad at communication and video editing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Puppy_Washer: I don't want to rain on your parade, but...do we even know what jobs they had? They could be a basic programmer and a waiter in a fastfood restaurant for all we know. They certainly don't do anything in publicity, as their project really doesn't sound like much. So it's going to be "ninja gaiden & street fighter & <some other games> & many more" being the influence? Hmm...I don't think I want to know the result, as simplicity (elegance) gets kind of lost if you mash elements of different games together.


 
Working as a waiter is better than _not working at all_ when all you really have is a _very_ basic graphics engine displaying a raster background, two sprites and a collision map along with some very basic menus _(which use default fonts by the way)_.

The game lacks original flair or flourish as it is now, the video doesn't show any intricate underlying gameplay mechanics - the entire Kickstarter revolves around the hand-drawn sprites and background. Background, not backgrounds - I've seen the Kickstarter page, it has the brown-ish cave tileset slapped all over it.

It has a distinct aura of a tech demo around it and it really shows that there are only two people working on it - it's not something you drop your day job for, regardless of what _"publicity"_ you want to achieve. Quitting their jobs was wreckless to say the least when their offering so far is at best an alpha build and a very basic one at that.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 1, 2013)

> DESTROY ROCKS!


m'kay....


> Get 20 EXP!


you lost me....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2013)

wolffangalchemist said:


> > DESTROY ROCKS!
> 
> 
> m'kay....
> ...



But but but it is a radical shift of paradigm that sees contextual actions serve to incentivise alternative play styles.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This description is just drowning in meaningless buzzwords.
> 1/10, would not Kickstart


 
My general rule is this:

Is it a kickstarter? Yes? Then I won't be throwing money at it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> My general rule is this:
> 
> 
> Is it a kickstarter? Yes? Then I won't be throwing money at it.



I don't think that's a good rule to go by.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 1, 2013)

If it had a good story I would prob play it. If it were free


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 1, 2013)

So I hit the point where they said that they were just asking for enough to cover their living expenses while developing and quit watching. Don't fucking quit your jobs. I'd rather think my money contributed to game production itself than getting some food in your stomach so that it can maybe happen because unlike every other indie developer, these idiots quit their jobs to do this. What are they going to do when this doesn't get funded? Starve to death and live on the streets?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 1, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> So I hit the point where they said that they were just asking for enough to cover their living expenses while developing and quit watching. Don't fucking quit your jobs. I'd rather think my money contributed to game production itself than getting some food in your stomach so that it can maybe happen because unlike every other indie developer, these idiots quit their jobs to do this. What are they going to do when this doesn't get funded? Starve to death and live on the streets?


As with many kickstarter campaigns I think they have enough money to fund the project and are just trying to lower their production cost(gain profit sooner).


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jul 1, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah...this, exactly
> I don't want to rain on your parade, but...do we even know what jobs they had? They could be a basic programmer and a waiter in a fastfood restaurant for all we know. They certainly don't do anything in publicity, as their project really doesn't sound like much. So it's going to be "ninja gaiden & street fighter & <some other games> & many more" being the influence? Hmm...I don't think I want to know the result, as simplicity (elegance) gets kind of lost if you mash elements of different games together.


 
It doesn't matter what jobs they had. Any job will equal a steady income (however small or great that income is, is irrelevant). A failed kickstarter project will equal no income.

It's not really debatable that quitting a job before you've even confirmed that people are interested in your project, let alone willing to donate to it, is hasty and premature.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sick of all these Kickstarters.

But I'm curious as to how these guys will manage


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I don't think that's a good rule to go by.
> 
> 
> BortzANATOR said:
> ...



My general rule of investment is I want a return, preferably recurring, and/or a stake for my money or my effort, BortzANATOR is in line with my general rule of investment.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 1, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It doesn't matter what jobs they had. Any job will equal a steady income (however small or great that income is, is irrelevant). A failed kickstarter project will equal no income.
> 
> It's not really debatable that quitting a job before you've even confirmed that people are interested in your project, let alone willing to donate to it, is hasty and premature.


Okay...so you don't care how much they give up for this project. I do. For all I know, those guys were about to be fired* and decided to quit themselves to get the publicity for it.

I agree, though, that it's not debatable that quitting most jobs** is premature. Especially with that kind of tech demo.


*keep in mind, I am NOT saying anything on their adequacy here. There are thousands, if not tens of thousands, who lost their job for reasons that have more to do with the economical climate than their skill at whatever they were doing.
**I've got a side job as voluntary organiser/secretary/writer...while I don't get paid for it, don't make the mistake of saying it's not a job.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 1, 2013)

There's a reason they didn't show and don't show their actual faces or their actual voices.

... but WiiU owners could really use anything right now.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 1, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I don't think that's a good rule to go by.


 

Better one then posting them all in the USN.


----------



## Supercool330 (Jul 2, 2013)

> The females concepts are currently blacked out as we're giving you our supporters the ability to influence their design and play.


Um... I'm fairly certain they are blacked out so they can look more naked without actually being porn (because the "fuck me" positions weren't suggestive enough).  I back a lot of Kickstarter projects, but this one is definitely a pass.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> My general rule of investment is I want a return, preferably recurring, and/or a stake for my money or my effort, BortzANATOR is in line with my general rule of investment.


It's one thing to want a good investment. It's another thing for shooting something down just because it's a kickstarter.


ggyo said:


> ... but WiiU owners could really use anything right now.


 
Having fun trolling while waiting for your NSA box?



ggyo said:


> There's a reason they didn't show and don't show their actual faces or their actual voices.


Which is? BTW, there a lot of people with success Kickstarters that don't show there faces.



The Milkman said:


> Better one then posting them all in the USN.


Panties in a bunch?


----------



## aMp (Jul 2, 2013)

The artwork looks great! If it is only made by two guys, that must have been one hell of a work. Keep up the great work!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> It's one thing to want a good investment. It's another thing for shooting something down just because it's a kickstarter.
> 
> 
> FAST6191 said:
> ...



If kickstarter almost by definition does not come with shares/equity or a return along similar lines then I do not see it.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 2, 2013)

Supercool330 said:


> Um... I'm fairly certain they are blacked out so they can look more naked without actually being porn (because the "fuck me" positions weren't suggestive enough). I back a lot of Kickstarter projects, but this one is definitely a pass.


If they took the guy out and made this a eroge rpg it wouldnt be so bad


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jul 2, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay...so you don't care how much they give up for this project. I do.


 
You shouldn't have to give up your personal financial security for any project. Games should be created within the means of the developer. If they are Kickstarted, then yes, they can quit their jobs (if they get enough money). If they aren't Kickstarted, then they should keep their jobs while continuing to develop their idea further to become more desirable.

Giving up your job is giving up *a lot*. I am more than aware of that. But in this case, it's pointless sacrifice. They haven't, and likely will not be Kickstarted. They will be left with nothing.



Taleweaver said:


> For all I know, those guys were about to be fired* and decided to quit themselves to get the publicity for it. I agree, though, that it's not debatable that quitting most jobs** is premature. Especially with that kind of tech demo.


If they were about to get fired, and quit prematurely just for the sake of saying "we did it for the project", then they are being dishonest. You might say that it's justifiable because it's a dog-eat-dog kind of world, but in this case, it makes them look stupid rather than passionate.




Taleweaver said:


> *keep in mind, I am NOT saying anything on their adequacy here. There are thousands, if not tens of thousands, who lost their job for reasons that have more to do with the economical climate than their skill at whatever they were doing.
> **I've got a side job as voluntary organiser/secretary/writer...while I don't get paid for it, don't make the mistake of saying it's not a job.


Why would I assume that a volunteer position isn't a job? Volunteer positions are fantastic for resumes and gaining experience. Of course it's a job.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> You shouldn't have to give up your personal financial security for any project. Games should be created within the means of the developer.



Really? I was always told going self employed carried a huge risk of personal financial insolvency. Also given a project will tend to be spun into company status....


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> They're fucked.
> Bad game.


In ~2mins proof of concept? Cool. 



Ericthegreat said:


> If it had a good story I would prob play it. If it were free


Do you really think that all they going to put in the game? Other words, not going to happen.





Ericthegreat said:


> As with many kickstarter campaigns I think they have enough money to fund the project and are just trying to lower their production cost(gain profit sooner).


 


Yeah, they probably just hoping to make their game bigger.


Spoiler










Also, this guy looks like he works for Orochimaru. 




Supercool330 said:


> Um... I'm fairly certain they are blacked out so they can look more naked without actually being porn (because the "fuck me" positions weren't suggestive enough).


Even if that was the case, so what? Suggestive theme =/= bad game concept.

I mean, I understand not liking the concept,but the given reasons not to back it,are borderline stupid.



FAST6191 said:


> If kickstarter almost by definition does not come with shares/equity or a return along similar lines then I do not see it.


I'm not following. Are you talking about this Kickstarter specifically? Your investment is the game and how much content is in that game. If it turns out well, you set them up to make more games for you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I'm not following. Are you talking about this Kickstarter specifically? Your investment is the game and how much content is in that game. If it turns out well, you set them up to make more games for you.



Kickstarter almost invariably does not return me any money or something I can sell like stocks that I can sell for money. If that alone was not enough to call bad investment strategy then it also has all the downsides of regular investment (and probably a few more as far as a lack of any retaliation I might have available to me).

I can then say kickstarter as it is usually defined is a bad investment strategy and thus one that could be dismissed. The option to fund both from traditional publishers and kickstarter at the same time is something worth considering if I am playing traditional investor but that is a different discussion. Likewise I can see merit in the model if you just want games but looking at it as a businessman I can dismiss it.

I can see this causing some issues as there are various laws governing what your company does as far as shareholders go and what you do as a company when you get many shareholders (some have speculated this is what saw facebook do their IPO).

"you set them up to make more games for you."
I do this with traditional investment too -- I stick in some money or some work and get a few shares which I can then sell or get a recurring return on. In some cases I might get a project level return but that is still a return.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 3, 2013)

They still had a lot of time left, but the project was still cancelled. No reason given yet.

A shame since I thought they had a chance to make the main goal.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 3, 2013)

GBATEMP needs to stop plugging this. The crowd funding has been cancelled 18 hours ago..despite they said they are still developing it? o_o


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> It's one thing to want a good investment. It's another thing for shooting something down just because it's a kickstarter.


Think of Kickstarter as a very, _very_ early preorder. The only guarantee you have is that a product vaguely similar to what is being advertized will be released _eventually_ in some shape or form, but there is no guarantee whatsoever that it won't _suck_. Early adopters often get screwed, extra early adopters doubly so, so it's understandable that some people are wary of throwing their money on a product that long before it's even out.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope they gave the money back to all the people who donated. Then again this could just be more Kickstarter bullshit.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I hope they gave the money back to all the people who donated. Then again this could just be more Kickstarter bullshit.


 
the money is only taken after funding process ends


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> the money is only taken after funding process ends


 
But the game is cancelled?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Then again this could just be more Kickstarter bullshit.


Like what?




The Catboy said:


> But the game is cancelled?



Which means the kickstarters don't get the money.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> But the game is cancelled?


 
its like a pre-order and the money only gets taken once the project is sucessful

e.g.
a project wants $1,000,000 but only get $999.999.98
no one that supported it gets charged and classes as a failed project


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2013)

Same it got cancelled.

Also congrats pong on your 7000th post!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Like what?


 
Like what? I have zero faith in Kickstarter, too many things go one there with too little results, far too little of projects seem to succeed from it, and some companies have started abusing it. Then you have shit like Tropes vs. Women in Video Games, which made stupid amounts of money on it, only for the two videos to come out of it to be full of incorrect bullshit, be the same quality as her previous videos, and still have comments and ratings disabled.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> They still had a lot of time left, but the project was still cancelled. No reason given yet.


 
Because they only managed to raise a twentieth of their total goal and the Kickstarter was an absolute joke? Seems kind of obvious, really.



KingVamp said:


> A shame since I thought they had a chance to make the main goal.


 
Come on, man. I don't have a sense of smell and even I could tell that this was a stinker.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 3, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I have zero faith in Kickstarter


So, we just ignore the good that comes from it? 

"Far too little of projects seem to succeed"
Source or are you just saying that from you experience? 



Gahars said:


> Because they only managed to raise a twentieth of their total goal and the Kickstarter was an absolute joke? Seems kind of obvious, really.


They had ~24 days left. I seen Kickstarters that make come backs in terms of funding. 

"Absolute joke" because you were having a cow over their English skills?


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 3, 2013)

I didn't even like Muramasa and the Demon Blade for Wii, no way in Hell I would play this, much less fork over some money to kickstart a project I won't even play.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> They had ~24 days left. I seen Kickstarters that make come backs in terms of funding.


 
If a project can only raise 5% of its budget in the opening stretch (which is usually the time where Kickstarters make the majority of their money), yeah, its prospects are beyond abysmal.

This project needed more than a comeback - it needed a miracle. Even the project starters, it seems, had the good sense to realize that interest and funding wasn't just going to materialize by divine providence. 



KingVamp said:


> "Absolute joke" because you were having a cow over their English skills?


 

You seem to get your hopes up so much for pipe dream projects like this that you let yourself become completely blind to their many, many faults. Wanting it to be something it wasn't isn't going to bend the fabric of space and time and make it so.

The presentation, from the video itself to, yes, the myriad of grammatical errors (Yeah, it matters. If your grammar is so consistently poor, how are any investors supposed to take you seriously?) was embarrassingly amateur. It did little to capture people's attention or hook them in any way. As for the game itself, all they had to show was... a backdrop, some animations, and a single character cutting rocks. They seriously expected that alone would convince people to throw 25,000 Euros (or more) at their feet.

Not to mention the whole "We quit our jobs for this!" bit. Making an impulsive, utterly idiotic decision and seriously expecting the internet to support you along the way? Yeah, pretty bad.

Hopefully this fiasco has served as a good wake up call for these guys. If they can get their act together and produce a Kickstarter actually worth supporting (begging their former bosses for forgiveness wouldn't hurt, either), maybe they'll have better luck next time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2013)

Like I said earlier, the authors of the project were in way over their heads and must've realized that when whatever budget they had quickly evaporated. Indie developers need to understand that unless they have a product that's almost ready and is sure to sell, they should not quit their jobs and pursue a dream that may or may not be fulfilled. Don't quit your day job when you don't have any other means of supporting yourself - that's a rule that applies to everyone, not just game developers.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If a project can only raise 5% of its budget in the opening stretch (which is usually the time where Kickstarters make the majority of their money), yeah, its prospects are beyond abysmal.
> 
> This project needed more than a comeback - it needed a miracle. Even the project starters, it seems, had the good sense to realize that interest and funding wasn't just going to materialize by divine providence.
> 
> ...


 
To be honest they need to do something different. In the past few years we've seen some pretty pathetic platformers arise, from both indie and professionals alike.

If they want to continue a platformer game then at least have the audacity to implement some decent little gimmicks. No one wants to hack/slash at rocks and trees all damn day just to gain EXP. Nor do they want to perform the most basic combat "skills" throughout the entire game. Nor do I expect them to overcome that by doing what Muramasa did and make it so that different swords give you different combat abilities and tricks. No. Just no.

All I'm saying is do something differen't, preferebly something no one has seen before. Why would someone spend money on a project that has been done countless of times.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *Snip


Fine, you win. :/ 



SolidSnake95 said:


> No one wants to hack/slash at rocks and trees all damn day just to gain EXP.


They obviously plan to add more than that.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 3, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Fine, you win. :/
> 
> 
> They obviously plan to add more than that.


 
I'm sure they do. My point is that no one wants to hack/slash through the whole damn game. It's boring. I'd be interested if they could implement something where you upgrade combos and change your fighting style.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 4, 2013)

"We have decided to close the Kickstarter for Project Sweat to deal with some personal issues that have arisen;Don't worry - The game is still being developed =]
A message has been sent out to all backers as we plan to repay your support for pledging. We will continue to update our Facebook page & Twitter, and may return to crowdfunding to offer rewards and discounts." That comes from the Humid Games website


----------

